# terratek mitre saws



## raymond hudyma (Apr 14, 2011)

i bought a 12inch sliding compound mitre saw from sears it was the worst mistake i made,i should have bought a dewalt for a 100.00 more at least i would have been able to cut a piece of wood without spending an extra 100.00bucks on a good saw blade.its like buying a $50000 car and putting wal mart tires on it.why do they do this.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The best blade I've found on any miter saw was on a Makita. Even that one, I would have had to change to suit my needs. 
All my saws have Tenryu blades. I just figure their cost into any saw purchase, because all "Stock" blades seem to be crap.
As to why do they do it. Simple, it's cheaper.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

The stock blades that come with just about any circular saw (table, miter, hand-held circular, etc.) are bottom of the line items that will not do precision work. Tear out is the most common problem.

I replaced the stock unit that came on my 12-inch slider with a Freud Industrial LU91. Made a world of difference. Other premium blades (including the lower-priced Freud Diablo line) should offer up the same kind of results, although I suggest that any slider blade you purchase should have a negative rake angle for safety reasons.

However, the stock blade can still be useful, so do not trash it when you obtain a decent blade. Instead, save it for rough and tumble work that may come up. 

I did this, and used the stock blade to cut studs and other pieces for some upgrading work on my workshop. Makes no sense to use a good, furniture-grade blade for that kind of stuff.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's what I think the manufacturers line of thinking is. The majority of their SCMS sales is to carpenters and tradesmen doing mostly rough-in work. So why put a $100 blade and have to charge more for the saw in a cutthroat market where competition is so stiff. Instead put in a lesser blade, stay competitive, and let the *woodworker* needing the finer cutting blade replace the stock blade with the brand/type that suits him. I think if I was running Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee, DeWalt or Ridgid I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

also becasue somepeople dont know how good the blade and most people want the lowest price possible so if one saw was 500 and one was 600 but they both had the power but the 600 one had a better blade which one do you think most people would buy well probley the 500 doller one


----------

